# Uber support



## JeremyOfPerth

anyone know how in the hell you can contact boober support directly through the boober app??!!


----------



## JeremyOfPerth

Anyone? I guess calling Uber, boober, must have thrown ya. Again is there any way within the Uber app to enter and submit a text message to Uber support? Even their own canned support questions don’t allow you to directly enter your own answers.


----------



## MyRedUber

Click on various options in Help till you find one that says something like "ask another question" or "report a different problem", etc...


----------



## Phatboy

Go into the last trip you had, go to the bit that says "I had a different issue with my fare", start writing and submit. Usually works for me.


----------



## Uber_BoutsBangAU

Go


JeremyOfPerth said:


> anyone know how in the hell you can contact boober support directly through the boober app??!!


Lob into the PortMelbourne hub


----------



## UberDriverAU

Uber_BoutsBangAU said:


> Go
> 
> Lob into the PortMelbourne hub


Now that's a long way to go only to be told to go back where you came from!


----------



## MyRedUber

"Uber Support" is an oxymoron.
It's actually Uber Firewall, in an outsourced Indian call centre, designed to stop you from actually contacting anyone in Uber.


----------



## UberTookMyLife




----------



## Voigtstr

... except at 2:11 when we are all inexplicably not available.


----------



## UberDriverAU

UberTookMyLife said:


>


I don't think it's available in Perth just yet. Some day soon perhaps.

EDIT: There is an option for WA, so it looks like this is available here too. Nice of Uber to let me know? Lol.


----------



## UberTookMyLife

glad to hear you got one for Perth too.


----------



## UberDriverAU

UberTookMyLife said:


> glad to hear you got one for Perth too.


There's an option for everywhere except the NT, where Uber doesn't operate anway.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

The number you call (1300 091 272) is the same for all Australian cities in which Uber operates. [Edit: phone number corrected]

The staff answering the calls are in Manila.


----------



## Grand

My iphone version has the 'live' support info in the Help panel.

Interesting that it is a different number to what Jack lists.


----------



## UberDriverAU

Grand said:


> My version has the 'live' support info in the Help panel.
> 
> Interesting that it is a different number to what Jack lists.
> View attachment 180152


No such help item for me on the latest Android version. I think Jack may have made a typo.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

UberDriverAU said:


> No such help item for me on the latest Android version. I think Jack may have made a typo.


I did indeed make a typo, which I have now corrected.


----------



## JqYork

Has anybody actually gotten any help - after you've spoken to someone? I swear it's all a machine. No matter what you ask or how (phone, message, whatever), it seems you can't really get an answer!

I just had a terrible problem sending them my new insurance documents. They wrote to tell me I didn't upload the "correct documents" (but I did). So I kept writing back and asking "what documents do you need exactly - these are the documents every other car company accepts like Lyft". And they would respond simply by saying, "Please try again, you didn't upload the correct documents"!

It was so infuriating! I literally went through 10 rounds of messages with them and in the end they NEVER could respond with anything that actually answered my question.


----------



## UberDriverAU

You'll have to go into a Greenlight hub to sort it out by the sounds.


----------



## Icecool

JqYork said:


> Has anybody actually gotten any help - after you've spoken to someone? I swear it's all a machine. No matter what you ask or how (phone, message, whatever), it seems you can't really get an answer!
> 
> I just had a terrible problem sending them my new insurance documents. They wrote to tell me I didn't upload the "correct documents" (but I did). So I kept writing back and asking "what documents do you need exactly - these are the documents every other car company accepts like Lyft". And they would respond simply by saying, "Please try again, you didn't upload the correct documents"!
> 
> It was so infuriating! I literally went through 10 rounds of messages with them and in the end they NEVER could respond with anything that actually answered my question.


I think what they want is your insurance paper that state your name and how much is insurance


----------



## JqYork

Icecool said:


> I think what they want is your insurance paper that state your name and how much is insurance


Yeah, in New York they have special insurance requirements and there's this one particular paper we always send them. I'm sending them that and they just send out this machine-generated autonomous response that says "Please send the right document"!

There's a screwup and I need a HUMAN to look at it but I can't get any *person* to read my messages! Or if people are reading them they're without a doubt the DUMBEST people on the whole planet.


----------



## Idiocracy

UberTookMyLife said:


>


Ha! What use that? Wait on hold for one or two hours to be told they cannot do anything .... someone might email you in a one, two or three days.



JqYork said:


> they're without a doubt the DUMBEST people on the whole planet.


I'd go with that!

Not only the support staff, even more so are all those at the top of the Uber Tree .....



JeremyOfPerth said:


> anyone know how in the hell you can contact boober support directly through the boober app??!!


Uber's Best Kept Secret .... use the web browser and go to: t.uber.com/drivercontact .... and give 'em hell


----------

